# Looking for a 15" free air sub



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I want to mount a 15" woofer in the pass-through hole that connects the rear seat with the trunk. I want to use a baffle board with a free air style 15" woofer. The woofer should be made of light material and have low power requirements (only about 200 - 300 watts RMS). 

Any suggestions?

thx
s

No flat piston 15" with 5" DVC's @ 1500watts please.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

adire tempest?


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> adire tempest?


 But the Tempest is DVC and rated @ 400watts per VC. I just don't have that much power to give. Unless you think 100watt RMS per VC is enough?


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

The old kicker free air subs were amazing. You can still find them on E-bay and some small shops that have some new stuff that they never sold form the late 90s sells them for cheap. Theres a shop here in fremont that still has some old kicker stuff that they havn't sold I'll check and see if they have any and let you know. 

I know that some PBX subs will play free air.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Sethticlees said:


> But the Tempest is DVC and rated @ 400watts per VC. I just don't have that much power to give. Unless you think 100watt RMS per VC is enough?


Yeah, I think you could get by w/ less. On Adire's site, they say that thermal RMS rating are NOT needed to reach Xmax. In fact, the only time that the thermal levels of the vc need to be reached is in a tiny enclosure, definitely not your situation.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

You never HAVE to use the sub's max power rating- that's only if you want to max out the sub's potential. it's like owning a 600hp car and driving it on the street.. even though it's possible to use all of it, you never NEED to.

I would also suggest looking at soundstream's old skool SPL subs. tom Nousaine did a bit of testing with them a while back and the old SPL 160 was awesome when run free air.. was pumping out like 135dB at 16hz with just a couple hundred watts. very impressive.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Sethticlees said:


> But the Tempest is DVC and rated @ 400watts per VC. I just don't have that much power to give. Unless you think 100watt RMS per VC is enough?


Adire designs their subs so they'll hit the mechanical limits WAY before the thermal limits, basically so that if you hear it stressing then you know you're pushing it too far, and you never have to worry about the sub working just fine and then all of a sudden the coil melts down on you. The tempest only needs ~300rms to hit full excursion in its recommended boxes, IB it could do it with 200 or less.


----------

